# Your NFL Team



## anonymous soul

Who is your favorite NFL team? No discussions....just keep it short.


Atlanta Falcons!!! Come Get Some! Dirty Birds FTW


----------



## General Shy Guy

I'll discuss if I want!

:| No I won't.

Baltimore Ravens! All the way this season.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

The Falcons, although I'm a diehard Auburn fan so I'm starting to follow the Carolina Camthers a LOT more, if you follow.


----------



## Keith

Lifetime Patriots fan, the defense this year is a little unsettling but the offense is incredible.


----------



## caflme

^ this... I lived in Maine for 10 years... I'll be a Patriots fan forever.

I even have the pillow and comforter hehe.


----------



## anonymous soul

Think_For_Yourself said:


> _*The Falcons*_, although I'm a diehard Auburn fan so I'm starting to follow the Carolina Camthers a LOT more, if you follow.


wooo! :drunk


----------



## mnmldj

the G Men new york giants. I hate the Jets
--------------------
"If I had a dollar for every time Ive heard "You don't talk much, do you?" .... I could pay off the national debt." haha me too


----------



## Double Indemnity

PACKERS!

It's on this weekend, anonymous soul and Think_For_Yourself.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Seattle Seahawks :sigh


----------



## BobtheBest

The New Orleans Saints.


----------



## fonz

The Steelers. I like Matthew Stafford and the Lions as well,I like a lot of teams actually - it's hard to be too attached to any particular team when you don't come from US. I don't like the Jets,Falcons,Ravens,Bears...


----------



## tlgibson97

Colts are going to the superbowl.




Too bad they will be watching from their suites.


----------



## anonymous soul

Double Indemnity said:


> *PACKERS!*
> 
> It's on this weekend, anonymous soul and Think_For_Yourself.


uh oh.... :fall

Looks like we can't be friends now.. hahaha


----------



## Double Indemnity

anonymous soul said:


> uh oh.... :fall
> 
> Looks like we can't be friends now.. hahaha


We couldn't be friends if you were a Bears fan. It's all good.


----------



## anonymous soul

Double Indemnity said:


> We couldn't be friends if you were a Bears fan. It's all good.


alright. :yes ..............your packs are going down sunday though


----------



## Double Indemnity

anonymous soul said:


> alright. :yes ..............your packs are going down sunday though


Not if last season's playoff game was any indication.


----------



## anonymous soul

Double Indemnity said:


> Not if last season's playoff game was any indication.


:mum


----------



## beansly

Da Bears!


----------



## Tora

steelers fan, not much hope for this season with how terrible their o-line is, but will be rooting for the lions a lot, I got a soft spot for franchises that been terrible and then started doing really good; then if they ever win the superbowl I'll hate them the season after


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm a football fan free agent now...it used to be the Cowboys but I've had enough of them.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The New York Football Giants

2/3/2008 was a dream come true.


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> I'm a football fan free agent now...it used to be the Cowboys but I've had enough of them.


Yeah Choker Romo all but guaranteed the Cowboys lost any respect it's like the CFL's Argonauts, God they are a horrible team.


----------



## shyyguyy

49ers. This is the year we make the playoffs.


----------



## Teko

Titan fan here


----------



## Silent Image




----------



## Nogy

Ironpain said:


> Yeah Choker Romo all but guaranteed the Cowboys lost any respect it's like the CFL's Argonauts, God they are a horrible team.


Blasphemy! Lol. Have you noticed how everybody but his real fans change their opinion of Romo almost weekly though? The week he played with a fractured rib and beat the redskins then everyone in the media was on his nutsack. But then the very next week everyone was hating on him and is talking about how dallas needs a new quarterback! Although he did lose the game for them against the giants :/

I've been a hardcore cowboys fan since i can remember, i grew up watchin em. They are pretty much the only team i root for and they will always be my team. They need to get their **** together this week though, can't afford to fall any further behind the Redskins and Giants. Seeing Tom Brady lose would make a win all the sweeter too...i hate that freaking guy lol

*Edit* Just got done watching them lose by 4 points to the patriots. Yet another heart break


----------



## libertad

anonymous soul said:


> Atlanta Falcons!!! Come Get Some! Dirty Birds FTW


WHats up division rival!? Carolina panthers all day baby
next year will be our big one


----------



## fonz

Man,the Packers are hot right now - who can beat them? Maybe the Lions and Chargers have the best chance of teams they're scheduled to play. They'll go 14-2 or 15-1...


----------



## millenniumman75

Bengals - I can come out of hiding a little bit. As a city, we are MAJORLY MAJOR UPSET with the owner of the team.

We just traded Carson Palmer for a first round draft pick. The current quarterbacks (we only have two :afr) are doing well and at 4-2, we have equaled the number of wins from all of last season already (where we had Palmer and the Twin Egos Chad "Ocho Cinco" JOHNSON, and Terrell Owens). Now, all three are gone.


----------



## Double Indemnity

fonz said:


> *Man,the Packers are hot right now* - who can beat them? Maybe the Lions and Chargers have the best chance of teams they're scheduled to play. They'll go 14-2 or 15-1...


:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Dallas cowboys :banana


----------



## rawfulz

Eagles. Not exactly proud of that at the moment. :afr


----------



## warriorwings

Chicago Bears! STAND UP CHI TOWN!!


----------



## Tora

millenniumman75 said:


> Bengals - I can come out of hiding a little bit. As a city, we are MAJORLY MAJOR UPSET with the owner of the team.
> 
> We just traded Carson Palmer for a first round draft pick. The current quarterbacks (we only have two :afr) are doing well and at 4-2, we have equaled the number of wins from all of last season already (where we had Palmer and the Twin Egos Chad "Ocho Cinco" JOHNSON, and Terrell Owens). Now, all three are gone.


Was obvious that palmer would never take another snap as a bungal, can't say I can blame him. Also palmer is no where near worth 2 1st round draft picks, he is a average/below average QB.


----------



## millenniumman75

Tora said:


> Was obvious that palmer would never take another snap as a bungal, can't say I can blame him. Also palmer is no where near worth 2 1st round draft picks, he is a average/below average QB.


He was "groomed" by his dad to play West Coast football according to his Wikipedia page. Kinda reminds me of Jimmy Clausen.


----------



## foe

Patriots.

I'll admit, I did grew up as a Niners fan. My best friend growing up was a huge Cowboys fan, it was great being part of that rivalry. I'm very happy that they're doing so well now.


----------



## BobtheBest

anonymous soul said:


> Atlanta Falcons!!! Come Get Some! Dirty Birds FTW





libertad said:


> WHats up division rival!? Carolina panthers all day baby
> next year will be our big one


Whats up division rivals?


----------



## shynesshellasucks

BobtheSaint said:


> Whats up division rivals?


Bucs fan here. Feeling good being atop the NFC South.


----------



## BobtheBest

shynesshellasucks said:


> Bucs fan here. Feeling good being atop the NFC South.


They've been the best competition so far. See ya in 2 weeks!


----------



## libertad

BobtheSaint said:


> They've been the best competition so far. See ya in 2 weeks!


next year, we'll have the toughest division.


----------



## Heyrayray

49ers baby!


----------



## Illmatic123

^Same.


----------



## Toad Licker

Since I have no nfl team in my city I have to adopt one there have been several over the years but currently my two favorite teams are the Packers and the Steelers.


----------



## AnimeV

Heyrayray said:


> 49ers baby!


 Giants!!! You're going down on Sunday like the Patriots!


----------



## woot

G MEN > 49ers Sunday.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Toad Licker said:


> Since I have no nfl team in my city I have to adopt one there have been several over the years but currently my two favorite teams are the Packers and the Steelers.


Who did you root for in the super bowl?


----------



## masterofsadness56

The downward spiral has already begun. Go Buffalo....


----------



## Class

Who Dat?


----------



## Lmatic3030

*deep sigh* The Raiders


----------



## BobtheBest

Class said:


> Who Dat?


:yes


----------



## WhoDey85

Who Dey! Everyone was ranking the Bengals as the worst team in the NFL in the preseason. Now they are ranked number 1 in the AFC. :clap

They do have a big game coming up with the Steelers. I think everyone will really start to take them seriously when the beat Pitt this week.


----------



## fonz

WhoDey85 said:


> Who Dey! Everyone was ranking the Bengals as the worst team in the NFL in the preseason. Now they are ranked number 1 in the AFC. :clap
> 
> They do have a big game coming up with the Steelers. I think everyone will really start to take them seriously when the beat Pitt this week.


The Bengals are really unlucky the Ravens beat the Steelers right in the last minute to win last week,it will make them(Steelers) stronger and more determined


----------



## eyeguess

Panthers

I totally forgot what it was like to root for a team that can actually move the ball down the field. The complete 180 turnaround from the John Fox / Jake Delhomme / run-first / boring / ineffective offense is so refreshing.


----------



## srschirm

Falcons (I am from Atlanta) and Packers (entire family is from WI).


----------



## Xtraneous

Chicago Bears... going up against Detroit again this Sunday, f***. ):


----------



## MsMusic

Raiders. Love my city but really dislike the Chargers. You can just imagine how happy I was when my team beat them yesterday


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ Carson Palmer didn't mess it up this time


----------



## Retiarymetal

Da bears oh yes. lol @ the 3 stooges chasing cutler.


----------



## AliBaba

Xtraneous said:


> Chicago Bears... going up against Detroit again this Sunday, f***. ):


Bwaha. Nice synchronized pass rush failure. I've watched the Lions a little bit & don't really see them as that much better than the Bears. More talented perhaps, but the Bear's schedule seems tougher and they're only one game back. Does this mean I have to root for the Bears today? /pukesukeuke


----------



## Double Indemnity

Who is this team called the Cowboys? Holy hell.


----------



## fonz

Heyrayray said:


> 49ers baby!


Wow - they showed they're the real deal,taking down the Giants,I really expected the Giants to win that one...


----------



## kos

I follow the Chargers and more recently the Saints because they picked up Sproles from free agency.


----------



## BobtheBest

kos said:


> I follow the Chargers and more recently the Saints because they picked up Sproles from free agency.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

shynesshellasucks said:


> Bucs fan here. Feeling good being atop the NFC South.


:roll So much for that. The Bucs are playing horrible right now and I wouldn't be surprised if they finish the season with 6 wins or so. The Falcons and Saints are battling out the NFC South Crown. I think the Saints will win the NFC South despite them and the Falcons looking inconsistent so far this season.


----------



## rdrr

Sanchise my ***. He is nothing more than a game manager.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

rdrr said:


> Sanchise my ***. He is nothing more than a game manager.


Nothing more than big-market team media hype. They called him Sanchize without earning that title in the first place.


----------



## rdrr

shynesshellasucks said:


> Nothing more than big-market team media hype. They called him Sanchize without earning that title in the first place.


Oh, I am well aware, that's the problem though. Too high of expectations and hype on a guy who was never that good to begin with.


----------



## eyeguess

Typically, I'm completely against this, but part of me really does not mind seeing the Panthers lose these games. I'm starting to like the idea of a Cam Newton - Justin Blackmon connection.

I was actually really interested in following the Bucs this season, but you kind of had to expect a bit of regression from them with a much tougher schedule, plus Freeman was not going to throw 25 TDs / 6 INTs again this year. But they really look all out of sorts. They need help everywere (linebacker, safety, WR, both lines, etc...) plus Olson might be the worst offensive coordinator in the game.

I also have never bought into Sanchez or the Jets, but I don't think they'll have any problem getting into the playoffs. They've got an incredibly easy schedule from here on out. I expect the hype will pick back up to around the 2010 levels by the end of the season.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

eyeguess said:


> Typically, I'm completely against this, but part of me really does not mind seeing the Panthers lose these games. I'm starting to like the idea of a Cam Newton - Justin Blackmon connection.
> 
> I was actually really interested in following the Bucs this season, but you kind of had to expect a bit of regression from them with a much tougher schedule, plus Freeman was not going to throw 25 TDs / 6 INTs again this year. But they really look all out of sorts. They need help everywere (linebacker, safety, WR, both lines, etc...) plus Olson might be the worst offensive coordinator in the game.
> 
> I also have never bought into Sanchez or the Jets, but I don't think they'll have any problem getting into the playoffs. They've got an incredibly easy schedule from here on out. I expect the hype will pick back up to around the 2010 levels by the end of the season.


Part of me hopes the Bucs lose most of their upcoming games. That way we get rid of this crappy coaching staff and get a higher draft pick. Maybe bring in a real coach like Cohwer or something; it's probably not going to happen though. With the way the Bucs are playing I wouldn't be surprised if DeAngelo Williams and Johnatan Stewart destroy us on the ground game like they did in the past. The Panthers might beat the Bucs at least one game or even sweep them.


----------



## fonz

shynesshellasucks said:


> Part of me hopes the Bucs lose most of their upcoming games. That way we get rid of this crappy coaching staff and get a higher draft pick. Maybe bring in a real coach like Cohwer or something; it's probably not going to happen though. With the way the Bucs are playing I wouldn't be surprised if DeAngelo Williams and Johnatan Stewart destroy us on the ground game like they did in the past. The Panthers might beat the Bucs at least one game or even sweep them.


Bring back Gruden


----------



## shynesshellasucks

fonz said:


> Bring back Gruden


I didn't like Gruden much but I still think he is better than Morris.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I never get tired of hearing Aaron Rodgers say "Green 18" in that deep sexy voice of his. :mushy


----------



## RyanJ

Double Indemnity said:


> Status: 8 - 0


Time for an update!


----------



## Double Indemnity

RyanJ said:


> Time for an update!


Lol. I was just thinking that!


----------



## Xtraneous

Bears beat Detroit this past Sunday. ^_^ Crazy game...


----------



## masterofsadness56

Being a Bills and Texans fan blows. Both Buffalo and Houston are cursed. Oh, and Ralph is cheap and does not care about winning unless it's the Miami Dolphins we are playing. Hopefully Hollywood doesn't screw up the season and does okay replacing Shaub.


----------



## fonz

billsinthehouse said:


> Being a Bills and Texans fan blows. Both Buffalo and Houston are cursed. Oh, and Ralph is cheap and does not care about winning unless it's the Miami Dolphins we are playing. Hopefully Hollywood doesn't screw up the season and does okay replacing Shaub.


Yeah,the Texans should still make the playoffs


----------



## pancake111

New England Patriots


----------



## RUFB2327

Eagles


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

Im going with the *LIONS* this year


----------



## fonz

ryanj said:


> time for an update!


10 - 0


----------



## kos

Double Indemnity said:


> I never get tired of hearing Aaron Rodgers say "Green 18" in that deep sexy voice of his. :mushy


 My mom has an open crush on this man. I don't understand.


----------



## Double Indemnity

kos said:


> My mom has an open crush on this man. I don't understand.


What's not to understand?












He seems like a pretty cool guy too.


----------



## fonz

Double Indemnity said:


> He seems like a pretty cool guy too.


----------



## Lmatic3030

It's the facial hair


----------



## Xtraneous

Watch them lose to Detroit on Thursday.


----------



## Steamroller

Proud member of the Raider Nation !! (though sometimes the way they play can trigger my depression


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## RyanJ

I think we all know how this could end.


----------



## AliBaba

:haha

That's beautiful but dude...there's no way New England holds the Packers under 150.


----------



## BobtheBest

LMAO, not even an Arena League or a Madden game can run up the score _that _much! :lol


----------



## Double Indemnity

Jason Garrett needs to be fired. I'm starting a petition.


----------



## Lmatic3030

lol The Cardinals came in and stole one from the Cowboys


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'm going to throw up if the Packers don't win.


----------



## Lmatic3030

12-0 

Please be gentle with my Raiders next week


----------



## Double Indemnity

So Madonna is playing the SB halftime show. It's a step up from the Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## AliBaba

Lmatic3030 said:


> 12-0


----------



## Double Indemnity

AliBaba said:


>


Stealing.


----------



## AliBaba

Double Indemnity said:


> Stealing.


From who? :lol I didn't steal nothin'.


----------



## Double Indemnity

AliBaba said:


> From who? :lol I didn't steal nothin'.


I meant that I was going to steal the picture. It will probably be my new Facebook profile pic. So thanks!


----------



## AliBaba

Double Indemnity said:


> I meant that I was going to steal the picture. It will probably be my new Facebook profile pic. So thanks!


Oh, *YOU* are stealing. I can handle that. But I won't stand falsely accused.


----------



## Xtraneous

7-5... :| How do we lose to the Chiefs of all teams.


----------



## BobtheBest

At 9-3, it feels great to be in the driver's seat for the NFC South. Just another win or two should seal the deal for us.


----------



## kos

RyanJ said:


> I think we all know how this could end.


lol, how did you edit this?


----------



## kos

BobtheSaint said:


> At 9-3, it feels great to be in the driver's seat for the NFC South. Just another win or two should seal the deal for us.


 Need Sproles to average 196 yards/game for the next four games so he can break Derrick Mason's NFL record of 2,690. 

Drew's got the Dan Marino record in the bag.


----------



## BobtheBest

kos said:


> Need Sproles to average 196 yards/game for the next four games so he can break Derrick Mason's NFL record of 2,690.
> 
> Drew's got the Dan Marino record in the bag.


Yessir. :yes


----------



## RyanJ

kos said:


> lol, how did you edit this?


I wish I could say I created it myself, but sadly it's just a screenshot from last week's 'shame report' segment on NFL Network. Sometimes that guy is annoying, but I thought this was worthwhile.


----------



## Lmatic3030

You messing up already Palmer


----------



## Lmatic3030

my thoughts on the packer game


----------



## Double Indemnity

Lmatic3030 said:


> my thoughts on the packer game


Lol!

The Giants/Cowboys game should be good tonight, right? Aren't they pretty evenly matched?


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea it should be good. They both are fighting for that NFC east crown.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Any Cowboys fan, like myself, who has not yet killed themselves...good for you.:clap
Something to be proud of, for sure.


----------



## Double Indemnity

the cheat said:


> Any Cowboys fan, like myself, who has not yet killed themselves...good for you.:clap
> Something to be proud of, for sure.


This is a nail biter.


----------



## Lmatic3030

aww man what a bad break for the cowboys.

Icing the kicker finally worked


----------



## fonz

Oh man - you have to feel for the Cowboys,just gutting the way that finished


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This has been the standard type of game for the Cowboys this year...it's beyond hard to watch.


----------



## fonz

the cheat said:


> This has been the standard type of game for the Cowboys this year...it's beyond hard to watch.


They could be about 10-3 if they hadn't choked so badly,now the next game against the Giants is a must-win most likely for them


----------



## Double Indemnity

To lose two weeks in a row by missing the field goal! Such a heartbreaking loss. At least Jason Garrett wasn't the one to **** it up this time. He might actually be able to keep his job for another week  Though someone said he used timeouts when he shouldn't have?


----------



## BlazingLazer

Go figure that I missed a game like this one.


----------



## millenniumman75

Xtraneous said:


>


Oh God no, you put up a GIF from my team?! Is that all they are known for?!

*GASP!* That is Andy Dalton! #14. He has been the light at the end of a 20-year-long dark tunnel. I am glad he is alright.

We just had our playoff chances nearly dashed. Considering that we went from 4-12 last season to 7-6 so far this season, at least it exceeded most people's expecations.


----------



## Keith

The Patriots secondary is painful to watch we have a special teams/wide receiver who is also our punt return man playing nickel, and a special teams guy who is also a receiver as a starting safety, talk about testing your roster's depth.


----------



## millenniumman75

Injuries have plagued this season!


----------



## BobtheBest

Keith said:


> The Patriots secondary is painful to watch we have a special teams/wide receiver who is also our punt return man playing nickel, and a special teams guy who is also a receiver as a starting safety, talk about testing your roster's depth.


I see you're referring to Julian Edelman. He's a versatile player. The guy also played Quarterback in college.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Keith said:


> The Patriots secondary is painful to watch we have a special teams/wide receiver who is also our punt return man playing nickel, and a special teams guy who is also a receiver as a starting safety, talk about testing your roster's depth.


Doesn't Kyle Arrington start for you guys at cornerback? I think the Bucs cut him after pre-season, and the Bucs defense really sucks. I think that says a lot.


----------



## MommaBear92

Texans!
Texans!
Texans!


----------



## Keith

BobtheSaint said:


> I see you're referring to Julian Edelman. He's a versatile player. The guy also played Quarterback in college.


Yeah Edelman is really popular up here he's a great athlete. I think he's doing a pretty good job playing cornerback, and for his size hes a great tackler. Right now the Patriots need Patrick Chung back badly though, their so thin at safety.


----------



## Keith

shynesshellasucks said:


> Doesn't Kyle Arrington start for you guys at cornerback? I think the Bucs cut him after pre-season, and the Bucs defense really sucks. I think that says a lot.


Yeah Arrington is a starter and he's even our best corner this year as McCourty is having a terrible year and doesn't even have an interception, while Arrington has like 6 or 7 :sigh The Patriots have been putting guys from the street that probably couldn't make it in the CFL in the secondary then cutting them the next week because they suck, its pretty sad.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Would someone be so kind as to tell me which games will be shown on Christmas Day? I assume all of them will be nationally televised, right? I'm too lazy to look it up and I'm not even sure where to look.


----------



## Lmatic3030

On Christmas you got the Cheese Heads vs. Da Bears on NBC


----------



## fonz

Lmatic3030 said:


> On Christmas you got the Cheese Heads vs. Da Bears on NBC


Great rivalry. I think I will watch basketball and cricket on Boxing Day though(Xmas Day in US)


----------



## bran808

Gmen


----------



## Double Indemnity

Lmatic3030 said:


> On Christmas you got the Cheese Heads vs. Da Bears on NBC


This makes me very happy.

And we even have games on Christmas Eve! Suddenly staying home alone with my cats for the holidays doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Someone hold me. I've never seen the Packers lose.


----------



## millenniumman75

Double Indemnity said:


> Someone hold me. I've never seen the Packers lose.


 They need to - makes 'em humble.

My Bengals won again! 8-6 with two games left. They went 4-12 last year!

It was nice to see Indianapolis win, and I am not a Colts fan.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'm happy to see the colts get a W to. Sorry about your Packers Indemnity 

Down with the Lions!


----------



## fonz

Saints are looking pretty good - they'll overtake the 49ers to be the #2 seed in the NFC.


----------



## BobtheBest

fonz said:


> Saints are looking pretty good - they'll overtake the 49ers to be the #2 seed in the NFC.


Hats off to an excellent season, for winning games and setting records.

It really is quite amazing. Drew Brees will break Dan Marino's record, may even break his own record for comp %, Jimmy Graham has a chance to own the TE record for yards in a season, Roman Harper can break the DB sack record for a season, we may have two 1,000+ receivers this year (Graham/Colston) and Sproles leads the league in all-purpose yardage.

Holy smokes.


----------



## fonz

Oh f**k - I was looking forward to watching the Steelers-49ers,the Monday Night Countdown team were about to make their predictions,then the power went out at Candlestick Park - just great...


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

My NFL team is of course... The cowboys, for now anyway.
Over the past few games i've realized that the pair of Tony Romo & Dan Bailey create a hurricane of ridiculousness so huge that even a texan like myself just can't handle it.


----------



## fonz

ExiledAstronaut said:


> My NFL team is of course... The cowboys, for now anyway.
> Over the past few games i've realized that the pair of Tony Romo & Dan Bailey create a hurricane of ridiculousness so huge that even a texan like myself just can't handle it.


I think Tony Romo cops too much criticism - I don't think he's as bad as a lot of people say. Every mistake he makes,it's just magnified being in such a big market team as the Cowboys. He wouldn't get nearly as much criticism playing for Buffalo or St. Louis. In that Giants game,he did everything he needed to in that final drive,got the team upfield in field goal position...


----------



## Lmatic3030

fonz said:


> I think Tony Romo cops too much criticism - I don't think he's as bad as a lot of people say. Every mistake he makes,it's just magnified being in such a big market team as the Cowboys. He wouldn't get nearly as much criticism playing for Buffalo or St. Louis. In that Giants game,he did everything he needed to in that final drive,got the team upfield in field goal position...


I agree people are too hard on him. That poor guy has been getting blamed for everything ever since he botched that field goal a few years back.


----------



## JGreenwood

Lmatic3030 said:


> I agree people are too hard on him. That poor guy has been getting blamed for everything ever since he botched that field goal a few years back.


Romo's criticism is that he chokes in big game situations(and evidence for that can't be argued). Peyton Manning took a lot of the same criticism until he finally started winning playoff games.

So, until Romo shows up when it's actual crunch time then he will continue to get that criticism. That would mean, no more INTs or fumbles during primetime when your team is up, holding onto the footbal for a field goal in playoff games, and not completely self imploding when the division title is on the line.

FYI: i'm an Eagles fan lol


----------



## Lmatic3030

Romo might end up helping the Eagles get in the playoffs if he chokes against the Giants.


----------



## Xtraneous

Least he ain't Caleb Hanie... ):

Also,


----------



## Daylight

As a Colts fan, I'm almost split between keeping Manning or drafting Andrew Luck. After the Colts 1st victory of the season, they might actually win another game and blow their number 1 pick in the draft.


----------



## millenniumman75

Daylight said:


> As a Colts fan, I'm almost split between keeping Manning or drafting Andrew Luck. After the Colts 1st victory of the season, they might actually win another game and blow their number 1 pick in the draft.


I think we'll end up passing on Mr. Luck. Mike Brown uke will not want to waste our extra #1 picks (for releasing My Crybaby Carson Palmer) on quarterbacks when we have two decent ones now. We might need a third string QB somewhere down the line just in case, but we have been going with Andy Dalton and he rocks. Bruce Gradkowski is pretty good, too.








The Cardiac Cats! :lol


----------



## fonz

Haha Woooohoo - the 1-13 Colts score last minute TD to defeat the 10-4 Texans - great television


----------



## angelk01

New England Patriots


----------



## humourless

The West Coast Eagles...oh sorry I thought this was the Australian Football League thread!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Does anyone know if Mr. Cutler will be playing against my Packers?


----------



## Lmatic3030

Nah Cutler is out. It's gonna be Hanie or that other guy starting


----------



## BobtheBest

Double Indemnity said:


> Does anyone know if Mr. Cutler will be playing against my Packers?


No. Josh McCown is starting as the Bears QB. Hanie has been benched.


----------



## Double Indemnity

BobtheSaint said:


> No. Josh McCown is starting as the Bears QB. Hanie has been benched.


That sucks. I enjoy watching Cutler lose. I hope they at least show shots of him on the sideline. :twisted


----------



## Lmatic3030

My man


----------



## Double Indemnity

Is there something wrong with me that I don't hate Rex Ryan? It's clear to me that he just enjoys the smack talk even if he doesn't always believe his own BS (though he'll never admit it). He seems pretty harmless. What am I missing?


----------



## BobtheBest

Double Indemnity said:


> Is there something wrong with me that I don't hate Rex Ryan? It's clear to me that he just enjoys the smack talk even if he doesn't always believe his own BS (though he'll never admit it). He seems pretty harmless. What am I missing?


I don't hate him either. He's just having fun, imo. Rex Ryan talks a lot, and that to me shows that he has a lot of confidence in his players.


----------



## Double Indemnity

What a wonderful moment for Drew Bree to break the Marino's passing record and to do it on a touchdown! So happy for him and the Saints fans (especially my friend BobtheSaint  ).


----------



## fonz

Double Indemnity said:


> What a wonderful moment for Drew Bree to break the Marino's passing record and to do it on a touchdown! So happy for him and the Saints fans (especially my friend BobtheSaint  ).


You might not be so happy for the Saints fans when the Saints beat the Packers to go to the Superbowl.


----------



## Double Indemnity

fonz said:


> You might not be so happy for the Saints fans when the Saints beat the Packers to go to the Superbowl.


Lol! So true. And I was already thinking that even as I typed out the above.

Who dat? The Packers! :yes I bought a Mardi Gras beaded necklace with a big Packers' "G" on it when I was in New Orleans. I will be wearing it when they play against the Saints!


----------



## BobtheBest

Double Indemnity said:


> What a wonderful moment for Drew Bree to break the Marino's passing record and to do it on a touchdown! So happy for him and the Saints fans (especially my friend BobtheSaint  ).


Thanks! That was a really special game. Brees really showed his true character by crediting the team to gain the record.



Double Indemnity said:


> Lol! So true. And I was already thinking that even as I typed out the above.
> 
> Who dat? The Packers! :yes I bought a Mardi Gras beaded necklace with a big Packers' "G" on it when I was in New Orleans. I will be wearing it when they play against the Saints!


Well, if we do meet again in the playoffs, may the best team win.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## fonz

Xtraneous said:


>


Yeah that was an amazing play - it could have gone horribly wrong if that guy had tackled him in the air but luckily it worked out


----------



## F1X3R

That team that is in the playoffs this year, the *Detroit Lions*.


----------



## fonz

WHAT? The Falcons lead 42-0 and it's not even half time!


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## BobtheBest

F1X3R said:


> That team that is in the playoffs this year, the *Detroit Lions*.


See ya in next week's playoffs.


----------



## SerenityInFlames

The Steelers of course. Would you expect anything else from a lifetime in western Pennsyltucky?


----------



## F1X3R

BobtheSaint said:


> See ya in next week's playoffs.


In the famous word's of Bart Scott, "CAN'T WAIT!"


----------



## Xtraneous

Lmatic3030 said:


>


----------



## gusstaf

I will not be joining the rest of you in playoffs...being from Minnesota, I have the misfortune of being a Vikings fan. Not a good year for those of us who bleed purple.


----------



## Syndacus

Cowboys are choke artists again this year. Time to get rid of Romo and Jerry Jones. I'm also happy that the Eagles aren't in the playoffs.


----------



## fonz

The Giants and Saints to win their 1st playoff matches then take out the #1 and #2 seeds the Packers and 49ers


----------



## millenniumman75

I am shocked that the Bengals made the playoffs, to be honest. They were swept by Baltimore and Pittsburgh. That is going to be a goal to beat them at least once next year.

Carson Palmer is eating crow right about now. 

Who is that #11 dude? I don't even know who he is! :duck


----------



## millenniumman75

Xtraneous said:


>


Her shirt should say "*LOVE* *PEACE* *INFRACTION*!" :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Xtraneous said:


>





fonz said:


> Yeah that was an amazing play - it could have gone horribly wrong if that guy had tackled him in the air but luckily it worked out


Jerome Simpson had no idea he did that, either :lol. I only heard about it on the radio - the reaction from the commentators (especially former Bengal Dave Lapham) was priceless!

"He's Inspector Gadget with Gumby-like moves!" :lol


----------



## InOHIO

The Lions, always been a loyal fan, but loving 'em even more now that Stafford is healthy, and of course, can't forget Megatron ;D


----------



## Xtraneous

Bears just fired the GM and the offensive coordinator quit right after. ^_^


----------



## Nightlight

I used to be into the Colts a lot, this year was the first year that I've really not watched any football, and right now looking at the standings I am kind of glad..


----------



## Josh O

New england patriots baby!! Haven't really paid much attention to the sport for the last couple years, but the 3 super bowls in four years could never be forgotten.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Congrats to the Saints & Texans

Drew Brees is a badddd badddd man


----------



## BobtheBest

The Lions are a very good ball club. Good game.


----------



## millenniumman75

My expectations for the Bengals were too high. I go for a haircut and the Texans score two touchdowns! 

The Bengals haven't won a playoff game in 21 years, and haven't been to a Super Bowl in 23! The NFL still has the audacity to name the owner Top Team Executive. He is HATED in this area to the point where fans were protesting by not going to games - to hit him in the wallet!


----------



## kesker

Xtraneous said:


> Bears just fired the GM and the offensive coordinator quit right after. ^_^


surprising, they would have been a force to be reckoned with had they stayed healthy.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Buffalo Bills
:cry
They're in a rebuilding decade (going on century)


----------



## fonz

Great win by the Giants - expect them to take down the Pack next week


----------



## Lmatic3030

Giants and Packers should be fun.


----------



## Double Indemnity

fonz said:


> Great win by the Giants - expect them to take down the Pack next week


We'll see about that.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Tebow did his thang


----------



## fonz

Lmatic3030 said:


> Tebow did his thang


I love the Steelers but WOW that was amazing for Broncos to close that out in O/T


----------



## yourfavestoner

Cardinals.

Outside of the Kurt Warner era, an absolutely abominable team to be a fan of.


----------



## Lmatic3030

fonz said:


> I love the Steelers but WOW that was amazing for Broncos to close that out in O/T


Yea I was kinda surprised the Steelers didn't attempt that long field goal at the end of regulation.


----------



## Silent Image

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea I was kinda surprised the Steelers didn't attempt that long field goal at the end of regulation.


It's not like he would have made it. It would have been a good 10-15 yards short for sure


----------



## BlazingLazer

Double Indemnity said:


> fonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great win by the Giants - expect them to take down the Pack next week
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that.
Click to expand...

I don't Pack fans are breathing AS easy as they would have you believe. :lol


----------



## kos

Tim Tebow threw for 316 yards. Divine Intervention.


----------



## Double Indemnity

BlazingLazer said:


> I don't Pack fans are breathing AS easy as they would have you believe. :lol


I predicted that the Broncos would beat the Steelers and I predict that the Packers will beat your Giants. It's going to be a Broncos/Packers Super Bowl. Tebow will ultimately prevail.

(I'll concede to being scared of the Saints.)


----------



## BlazingLazer

Double Indemnity said:


> I predicted that the Broncos would beat the Steelers and I predict that the Packers will beat your Giants. It's going to be a Broncos/Packers Super Bowl. Tebow will ultimately prevail.
> 
> (I'll concede to being scared of the Saints.)


My Giants? I didn't even know I owned the team. BlazingMara?

Well, the Giants have won 4 of their last 5. And before that they gave the Pack a run for their money, so I think the Pack and their fans are at least somewhat concerned, despite being the favorites of course.

Even now I'm not gonna drink the Tebow Kool-Aid yet (especially not to the level of winning the big one this year), even though he is proving himself quite well. And I'm not one of those haters, since I haven't exposed myself to the hype all season.
Come to think of it, I don't like ANY team in the AFC, I hope none of them win! :teeth

Wish they wouldn't have given up a goddamn safety, we could've had a shutout! 2nd consecutive win as a shutout at home too (41-0 against the _Minnesota_ Vikings on 1/14/2001 - ahhhh, remember it like it was yesterday  ).


----------



## Double Indemnity

BlazingLazer said:


> My Giants? I didn't even know I owned the team. BlazingMara?
> 
> Well, the Giants have won 4 of their last 5. And before that they gave the Pack a run for their money, so I think the Pack and their fans are at least somewhat concerned, despite being the favorites of course.
> 
> Even now I'm not gonna drink the Tebow Kool-Aid yet (especially not to the level of winning the big one this year), even though he is proving himself quite well. And I'm not one of those haters, since I haven't exposed myself to the hype all season.
> Come to think of it, I don't like ANY team in the AFC, I hope none of them win! :teeth
> 
> Wish they wouldn't have given up a goddamn safety, we could've had a shutout! 2nd consecutive win as a shutout at home too (41-0 against the _Minnesota_ Vikings on 1/14/2001 - ahhhh, remember it like it was yesterday  ).


Yes. Your Giants.

I'm partly joking when I say that the Broncos will be in the Super Bowl. But at this point I wouldn't count them out. 

I'm glad I didn't watch football back in 2001. :blank


----------



## fonz

BlazingLazer said:


> Well, the Giants have won 4 of their last 5. And before that they gave the Pack a run for their money, so I think the Pack and their fans are at least somewhat concerned, despite being the favorites of course.


What was their losing score when they played the Packers this season? 38-35. And what was their losing score to the Patriots in 2007 before going on to beat them in the Superbowl? 38-35. Just sayin'...


----------



## epostler

*Colts! Best team ever!*

However, my Superbowl pick is the new York giants. Manning fan lol


----------



## BlazingLazer

fonz said:


> What was their losing score when they played the Packers this season? 38-35. And what was their losing score to the Patriots in 2007 before going on to beat them in the Superbowl? 38-35. Just sayin'...


Merely a coincidence, although in that case maybe I'd like to suspend my disbelief, lol!


----------



## Josh O

epostler said:


> However, my Superbowl pick is the new York giants. Manning fan lol


No offence, but the only way they're ending up on tv during the superbowl is a pepsi commercial.


----------



## epostler

> No offence, but the only way they're ending up on tv during the superbowl is a pepsi commercial.


 <--- really hope i quoted right!

 Dont say that! lol, a girl can dream!. But even if they dont as long as the patriots and the saints dont win i'll be one happy camper.


----------



## Josh O

epostler said:


> <--- really hope i quoted right!
> 
> Dont say that! lol, a girl can dream!. But even if they dont as long as the patriots and the saints dont win i'll be one happy camper.


haha I was just kidding anyway, I could care less about football anymore. Only watch superbowls if the pats are in it, don't even bother watching normal games.


----------



## Ironpain

Rooting on The Saints, really fallen in love with the Saints team as a whole, Saints all the way for me, wanted to get myself a Saints cap and a saints poster for my wall but alas I'm too old for posters lol but definite Saints fan here, Drew Bree's favorite quarter back. Guy is great both on and off the field and favorite coach definitely Sean Payton. 

GEAUX Saints. Damn sorry about LSU though, Congrats to the Bama fans on your BSC victory.


----------



## BobtheBest

Ironpain said:


> Rooting on The Saints, really fallen in love with the Saints team as a whole, Saints all the way for me, wanted to get myself a Saints cap and a saints poster for my wall but alas I'm too old for posters lol but definite Saints fan here, Drew Bree's favorite quarter back. Guy is great both on and off the field and favorite coach definitely Sean Payton.
> 
> GEAUX Saints. Damn sorry about LSU though, Congrats to the Bama fans on your BSC victory.


Welcome aboard. :yes


----------



## Ironpain

BobtheSaint said:


> Welcome aboard. :yes


Hey thanks man, I've been rooting them on all year long, even used a Saints pic as my profile pic on FB and post on the Saints facebook page, Geaux Saints, Who Dat, I was hoping that The Giants would beat Atlanta, no matter what I will always root for the team that is facing Atlanta. Were The Saints, Atlanta you the Aint's. :clap GEAUX Saints


----------



## BobtheBest

Ironpain said:


> Hey thanks man, I've been rooting them on all year long, even used a Saints pic as my profile pic on FB and post on the Saints facebook page, Geaux Saints, Who Dat, I was hoping that The Giants would beat Atlanta, no matter what I will always root for the team that is facing Atlanta. Were The Saints, Atlanta you the Aint's. :clap GEAUX Saints


This has been a fun weekend, with favorable results.  You may PM me anytime if you'd like.


----------



## lightsout

Chargers......oh how they better turn things around :/


----------



## eyeguess

Even as a Panthers fan, I find myself rooting for the Saints way more than I probably should. I really want to see a Packers/Saints NFC Championship Game, so I will be pulling hard for the Giants and the 49ers to lose next week.

I'm also incredibly tired of the Tim Tebow media hype, so I'll be pulling the the Patriots. The Texans/Ravens game does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Rocky Mt Freak

looks like i am the only one of my kind here.
and god bless tim tebow!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Sf 49ers


----------



## Lmatic3030

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Sf 49ers


:wife


----------



## Class

So, like, the Saints.

WHO DAT


----------



## Ironpain

Class said:


> So, like, the Saints.
> 
> WHO DAT


:clap yay another Saints fan, welcome welcome. Fellow Saints fan right here, GEAUX Saints and Go Drew. :clap


----------



## eNeM

Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Xtraneous

I hope the 49ers beat the saints. 4 turnovers lol...


----------



## lightsout

Man! SF-NO was a fantastic game. I doubt any remaining game in the playoffs will beat it.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I don't think it was THAT exciting, the pattern of the late part of the game seemed pretty predictable to me. For the second half of the fourth quarter, I was pretty much expecting touchdown, then touchdown from the other side, and then touchdown from the other team, and then touchdown- .....and so on. So it felt like just a matter of who would get the upper hand touchdown as time ran down. But I had a feeling that the 1849 guys would win it, since hadn't really been paid attention to that much. Maybe because of their several-year-slump.


----------



## BobtheBest

BlazingLazer said:


> I don't think it was THAT exciting, the pattern of the late part of the game seemed pretty predictable to me. For the second half of the fourth quarter, I was pretty much expecting touchdown, then touchdown from the other side, and then touchdown from the other team, and then touchdown- .....and so on. So it felt like just a matter of who would get the upper hand touchdown as time ran down. But I had a feeling that the 1849 guys would win it, since hadn't really been paid attention to that much. Maybe because of their several-year-slump.


You know, that's why I like defensive battles rather than scorefests. The rule changes are attempting to eliminate the prescence of defense.


----------



## CWe

Jets,Steelers & Saints

Sanchez,tomlinson, Rothelisberger & Jimmy Graham


----------



## Winds

Carolina Panthers all day. In Cam Newton and Smitty I trust. 2012-2013 is going to be our year.


----------

